# Crash on Silver Strand



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Saw a pileup on Silver Strand northbound about halfway between IB and Coronado tonight around 7pm. Hope everyone was ok.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

bigbill said:


> Saw a pileup on Silver Strand northbound about halfway between IB and Coronado tonight around 7pm. Hope everyone was ok.


Oh oh. That might be the Wednesday night ride from Hollands bike shop. I hope everyone is okay, too.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Bike crash....details please??


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

The names have been deleted to protect the innocent. Incident happened on April 7, 2010

"The ambulance took us to the UCSD ER at Hillcrest. After what seemed like an endless series of X-Rays, and an overnight stay, I was diagnosed with a mild concussion, and a badly sprained wrist. I also got 3 stitches above my right eyebrow (and of course the misc scrapes and bruises). I was discharged in the late afternoon and on my way out I visited with Mr. X whose room was just down the hall from mine. 

Mr. X suffered both a dislocated shoulder and a cracked humerus bone near the shoulder joint (and was in a lot of pain on the way to the hospital). He also had his femur bone broken and required surgery this morning to re-attach it with screws. He'll be in the hospital for another 2-3 days. He was in good spirits (and under the influence of pain-killers). It will likely be a multi-month recovery for him."


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The one I saw was a week later on the 14th. If they crash that often, I think I'll pass on doing their ride.


----------



## Beefyvvl (Apr 23, 2010)

Ouch. Hope everyone is ok now. I'm a fairly new rider and took my brother's bike down there at night and without proper gear to light the way. The cars headlights make it really hard to see the trail. I was lucky to make it through with no lights at all on me and went off the pavement a couple times.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

bigbill said:


> The one I saw was a week later on the 14th. If they crash that often, I think I'll pass on doing their ride.


I stand corrected. It was the 14th.


----------

